# New Member - Help with unique (I think) litter box problem.



## valid8r (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm a guy living in Belgium most of the time and hence don't have access to my usual cat friends in the US. I have a problem I've never encountered in my 'cat life'. I took in a stray that appears to be about a year old, female, not yet spayed. She 'Flanders' is partially litter box trained so I suspect she may have lived with people before.

Here's the problem. She doesn't squat when she pees. No big deal except that if a cat doesn't squat their stream of urine becomes a horizontal jet stream with an amazing distance! Again, you say, so what's the problem? I started with an uncovered litter box, 'til I discovered this problem so I bought a covered box with a door. She was freaked out by the door and wouldn't use it so I removed the door, then she would stand head in, ass out and shoot a stream out the door that would impress a fireman! Not a drop in the box! Next was a big, corner style (triangular) covered box, same problem. At one point, she went so far as to go in with the door on but still managed to keep the door up and on her back and shot a stream out the opening. I suspect that if she goes into the box, even if the door is down/closed, she would end up getting so many splashes on herself that she would run out (haven't verified this yet though).

I'm desperate for any ideas or solutions you might have. I don't see how I can train her to squat do you? I suspect I have to deal with the physics/logisitcs of the box problem, but I'm at a loss.

Help!

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Ya, I can imagine your frustration. I've read of the happening before. I even think we might have a member whose cat does this. If I remember who that is, or if they find this thread, I hope you'll get some constructive ideas. The only thing I can think of is an open box with side higher than your cat's butt. Perhaps a large storage container, with a stile-type setup for ingress/egress?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

How about using an uncovered, very large storage tote (Rubbermaid or equivalent). I use 2 of these for litter boxes for my crew. They are about 36L x 18W x 12H...and you can get them even taller. This way even standing, it would at least hit the wall of the box and run down.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Ha ha .... what's that about great minds? I was editing as you were posting, db. :lol:


----------



## valid8r (Jan 9, 2007)

*Ideas*

I had read in some of the other threads about a larger box such as a big 'tub' like you would get at Target, etc. Not sure if I've ever seen them over here, but will take a look. 

One of you suggested a 'stile' type opening I think, I'm not sure what that is, could you explain further?

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## sefaleth (Mar 8, 2006)

Not sure if this is what coaster meant, but they do make top opening litterboxes like this one


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I had a boy-kitty who would begin peeing in a squat position and slowly raise his hind end until he was standing and peeing on the wall. We switched to large, covered boxes. 
When we had numerous cats and lost our large dog, I brought her plastic doghouse into the back mudroom and used it for a pottybox. I liked the clear plastic flaps that kept kicked litter inside but the top was unweildy to remove for nightly cleaning.

We now have a home-made litter box that looks like a hope chest with a cat flap in the center front for access. 

I would also recommend a larger box, with higher sides. If she has to jump in, instead of being able to stand half in half out, you'll have more success. At the least, you could put her tray in a large tote with clear sides, so she can see where she is going, and the tray shouldn't cover the whole bottom of the tote...you'd have to clean pee up...but it would be contained.
You may just want to use the tote as the potty box if you use clumping litter. Expect litter to scatter as she jumps out of the tote, though.
Heidi


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

A stile is a step or series of steps to get over a fence. I don't think a cutout would work in your case, so it's just something to get the cat over the edge without having to jump. Some cats don't like to jump straight into a litterbox. But the clear-sided box Heidi mentioned might take care of that, too.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I'll take a picture of my set up tonight and post it. I do have cut outs to make it easier to get in and out, but I think when I need new boxes I'll probably skip that part...doesn't seem to make a difference to them. I did it for Holly because she was quite small and I figured she would need the help. But she's big enough now that she often jumps over the higher part anyway. The totes I used are a transparent blue. 

I don't think I'd put a smaller litter box inside a tote, you'd end up with pee all under the litter box or in puddles in the tote. I think it would be pretty icky to keep clean. 

The box Sefaleth posted is a tote type box and could be used without the cover if having it there makes her nervous.

Anyway...more tonight...


----------



## valid8r (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all of the help. I'm beginning to get the idea and will go shopping tomorrow to see what I can find over here in Belgium. Lots of the things we take for granted haven't made it over here yet. Dogs are much more popular than cats for some reason I have yet to figure out. So things like clumping litter are not available (at least I haven't found it yet) and even the totes we are used to are not popular here yet. If need be I can make a large box, but that will be my last resort. 

With all of the help, I'm confident I can come up with something.

Thanks again for all of the help.

Jon


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

That's great, Jon!! No longer desperate.


----------



## valid8r (Jan 9, 2007)

*Update*

Thought I'd give you an update (I know you are all hanging on every moment of my drama!).

I've done two things. For my big corner box, I removed the plastic swinging door and made some 2" wide strips of clear plastic (from a thick bag) and put a weight on the bottom of each. Then I taped them on the inside of the box above the door (they resemble what I would call the old fashioned style of meat locker strips to keep in the cold). In theory Flanders (named after the region of Belgium I am in) Flanders will enter by pushing away the strips, go ALLLL the way in and pee without spraying herself. Even if she tries, it will be hard to have any of the strips stay up on her back so I should get a sort of 'shield'. If this works, I'll make something a bit more permanent - but we'll see how the test case works!

As a back up plan B, when I was hunting for plastic for plan A above, I found I had shipped over a clear plastic tub (of the type you all have been suggesting) holding some books. Dumped the books, filled with litter and put next to the plan A litter box. Note that at this time Flanders has 4 different style litter boxes! What we will do for our cats eh?

I'll keep you all posted on the progress. Wish me luck?!


BTW Doodlebug - is your username at all related to scrapbooking by chance??? Also, without giving away any details, I see u are in the Granite State. I used to live in Manchester, are you in the Northern or Southern part of the fair state? Any snow yet? I've heard it's been unusually warm there.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Jon, interesting thread  I'm curious to hear how you make out with your litter box experiment.

So, you used to live in Manchester? I was visiting relatives near New London over the holiday. There was only a little snow...not enough for snowshoeing or sledding  

Haven't heard what it's been like since the New Year, so Doodlebug will have to fill us in :wink:


----------



## valid8r (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey Lisa - Haven't been back to the Manchester greater area in a few years. I used to live down by the airport, a little south. What part of New England are you in?

Tonight's the night (I hope). We'll see how Flanders does with Plan A & B. Cross your fingers.

Goodnight all.

Jon


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Hi Jon....I'm in your ex-backyard...Nashua area. Weather has been frightenly warm. We had about 1.5 inches of snow the Sat before New Year's and that's been it...flurries a couple times, but nothing stuck. This past Saturday it was about 70 degrees. The whole neighborhood was outside like we usually are the first nice weekend in April. I was taking down Christmas decorations and sweating. The grass is totally green and growing...check out the grass in my yard in the pics in this thread, looks like the middle of summer...

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=38448

Doodlebug is my nickname for my oldest kitty, Maggie. I've done some scrapbooking but never heard that term used in relation...what's the connection?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey Jon, do-it-yourself project and innovative solutions to problems are what I love to do. I'm tickled you're a kindred spirit.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

OK....here's my litterbox arrangement. I actually measured the totes and they're 32 x 16 x 12H. They're huge....but you can see from the second picture just how big Kobi is and why I needed to go to using totes...he just doesn't fit in a standard box. Anyway, something like this might do it for you....










Litterbox box use is a group event in my house :lol:


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

valid8r said:


> Hey Lisa - Haven't been back to the Manchester greater area in a few years. I used to live down by the airport, a little south. What part of New England are you in?


I'm in Connecticut, but I spend alot of time in NH. We share a weekend home there with some family members. I drive through Manchester and Nashua all the time in summer (after blackfly season, of course :wink: ).

Wow Doodle -- Kobi is a big cat  Those totes with the cutouts look nifty. I may have to try that myself.


----------



## valid8r (Jan 9, 2007)

*Update:*

Well - so far so good. No peeing activity yet (she must know and is holding it in!), but she managed to still use the new 'deep dish' box. That's good news as it means Flanders knows to use it as a box. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. If it works, i'll owe you all a debt of gratitude. Perhaps Belgian chocolates or would Belgian beer be better?

Jon


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Oh boy, that's the best offer I've had in a long time!! The beer, most definitely. :lol:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Hey remember you gotta share that with me since we simulposted :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## valid8r (Jan 9, 2007)

LOL - beer it is, now I've just got to figure out how to get it to you! Still can't claim success yet, apparently Flanders is determined to hold it in for now, her eyes are turning yellow though so somethings got to give soon.

BTW Doodle, I never answered your scrapbooking question. I asked because there is a product called 'Doodlebug' used in that industry and it's pretty popular by the scrapping crowd. That's it, pretty simple.

I'll write when the dam breaks!

Jon


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

valid8r said:


> I'll write when the dam breaks!
> 
> Jon


 :lol: :lol: She can't hold it forever! Hopefully you'll see some results soon, Jon.


----------



## valid8r (Jan 9, 2007)

*Success!*

Probably my last update on this problem! Success! The **** broke and the new box contained the flood! Life is good thanks to you guys! Flanders is happy (because she's getting lots of treats and extra affection - although she has no clue why).

Happy Kitty = Happy Jon

Thanks again!

Jon


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Wahoo! Glad we could help!


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

congratulations!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Now she's got to figure out some other way to outsmart you!! :lol:


----------



## valid8r (Jan 9, 2007)

Yeah, I'm sure she can do that, I'm too bright to begin with! LOL

Jon


----------

